# Built Ford Tough



## OneFineAcre (Dec 31, 2014)

This is what they mean by the line Built Ford Tough


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2014)

We have a Ford truck too!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 31, 2014)

I want a Ford truck!!!  . I have loved them since I was a kid.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 31, 2014)

I obviously have a project to start
More to follow


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks like the beginning of a new barn!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 31, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Looks like the beginning of a new barn!


Can't keep thinking about it, got to get her done
Clara Belle is due in 6 weeks and they will be coming fast starting in March


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2014)

Woo Hoo!

I know you must be excited!  
Not sure if you are building your own trusses or not but you may want to check out having the trusses made for you... saves so much time and $ as well. 

I love seeing all the barns being built!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 3, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> I know you must be excited!
> Not sure if you are building your own trusses or not but you may want to check out having the trusses made for you... saves so much time and $ as well.
> ...


Trusses?
What are trusses? 
Been thinking this thing for so long believe me I had a plan
Been working on it two days now and the plan is to finish tomorrow and I'm very excited with results so far
Have a lot of pics
After I feed the animals and have a shower will post on my farm thread


----------



## greybeard (Jan 3, 2015)

Hauling lumber like that would get me put UNDER the jail here--they enforce the 4' overhang thing pretty hard--sometimes the county deputies but especially the state troopers. 
I doubled the size of a little 16 X20' run in/loafing shed last summer and meant to photo-document it's construction but just got busily involved with it and didn't take a single picture.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 3, 2015)

greybeard said:


> Hauling lumber like that would get me put UNDER the jail here--they enforce the 4' overhang thing pretty hard--sometimes the county deputies but especially the state troopers.
> I doubled the size of a little 16 X20' run in/loafing shed last summer and meant to photo-document it's construction but just got busily involved with it and didn't take a single picture.


No question a state trooper would have given me a ticket
I knew the way it was loaded I wouldn't lose it and I only had to go about 8 miles on no major roads


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 3, 2015)

I would not recommend to others


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2015)

Had to throw that disclaimer out didn't ya'?


----------

